# what plays .mkv files?



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a video file that is .mkv. What do I need to view it?


----------



## MegaSvensk (Aug 22, 2007)

.
VLC will play it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

Not only VLC, as with RIght Codec Pack installed Windows Media Player 9 or above will also play that ext media file...

For eg you may, Download this codec, http://www.cccp-project.net/ , Dont warrey looks really sceary :lol: but works pretty fine....

it will allow you to play that ext via Windows Media player too


----------

